# smoking-meat.com down?



## resstealth (May 30, 2014)

Been trying to go to the main site for a few days ago and keep getting an error that its offline. Sucks cause ive been using it for recipes and such. Did Jeff pull it down for some reason?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2014)

Works good for me:

http://www.smoking-meat.com

And this one too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com

Bear


----------



## resstealth (May 30, 2014)

The main page loads fine, but try clicking some of the links. When I click beef, chicken, etc it times out and gives an error.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2014)

resstealth said:


> The main page loads fine, but try clicking some of the links. When I click beef, chicken, etc it times out and gives an error.


I just went back & clicked a whole Bunch of those Subtitle links, and they all work real good for me.

Try it now, maybe it was just a glitch.

Bear


----------



## resstealth (May 30, 2014)

Looks to be working now.


----------

